# لو هناك سلاسل تقيدك..... يسوع يحررك



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

*إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارًا


ما أكثر القيود التي يربط بها الشيطان ضحاياه، وما أكثر تنوعها! وفي الحقيقة أقسى السلاسل وأصعبها، هي التي بدون صوت، ولذلك فإن الضحية لا تشعر بها، ولا تسمع صوتها.
كانت سلسلة قايين "الحَسَد". فهو لم يستطع أن يحتمل رؤية أخيه هابيل مقبولاً أمام الله بدون أي مجهود، ورغم أنه لم يتعب ويعمل مثله. وكانت سلسلة بلعام «أجرة الإثم» التي أوقعت نفسه في حبائلها. كان مشتاقًا أن يموت "موت الأبرار"، ولكنه لم يرغب في أن يعيش حياة الأبرار التي تقتضي كسر القيود التي أحبها كثيرًا. وهكذا هلك بدون رجاء.
أما هيرودس، فكانت "الشهوة" هي القيد الذي ربط نفسه وكبَّلها، مع أن عمل الضمير في حياته كان عميقًا حتى أنه «كان يَهَاب يوحنا عالمًا أنه رجلٌ بارٌ وقديس، وكان يحفظه، وإذ سمعه، فَعَل كثيرًا، وسمعه بسرور» ( مر 6: 20 ) وقد بدا لفترة وكأنه أطاع صوت ضميره، ولكن السلسلة التي قيدت نفسه بقوة وبلا صوت، كانت قوية جدًا حتى أنه لم يرغب في كسرها. وكانت النتيجة أنه قطع رأس يوحنا المعمدان لكي يُسرّ امرأة فاسدة. يا له من أمر مُظلم ومُحزن للقلب!
ويهوذا الإسخريوطي أحب المال؛ وكان "الطمع" هو السلسلة التي بلا صوت التي ربطت قلبه. وقد ازداد تعلقًا بالمال إلى أن ذهب «ابن الهلاك» إلى مكانه. وبالنسبة للرئيس الشاب الذي أحبه الرب، كانت ممتلكاته هي التي ربطت قلبه بمشهد هذا العالم، إلى أن وضع الرب يسوع إصبعه على السلسلة، وكانت النتيجة أنه «مضى حزينًا لأنه كان ذا أموالٍ كثيرة» .. أما بالنسبة لفيلكس، فكان "التأجيل والتسويف" هو السلسلة التي قيدت نفسه. أما شاول الطرسوسي فكانت السلسلة هي "بره الذاتي" .. وهكذا.
ونظرًا لشدة التصاق هذه السلاسل بالقلب، فإن الشخص المُقيد لا يشعر بها، إلى أن يتدخل الرب في رحمته، وحينئذ يشعر بكل شيء. فهل هناك ـ بعض السلاسل عديمة الصوت تقيِّدك؟ إن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يقطع القيود والسلاسل التي تربط قلبك، فتكون مثل الحبال التي كانت على ذراعي شمشون، وتصبح كالكتان الذي أُحرق بالنار ( قض 15: 14 ).
اطلب منه التحرير، وهو سيُحررك. *​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2010)

* إن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يقطع القيود والسلاسل التي تربط قلبك، فتكون مثل الحبال التي كانت على ذراعي شمشون، وتصبح كالكتان الذي أُحرق بالنار ( قض 15: 14 ).
اطلب منه التحرير، وهو سيُحررك. 

موضوع جميل جدااا

شكرا أختنا الغاليه

الرب يفرح قلوبكم
*


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا هابى 

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## youhnna (15 يونيو 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا هابى

للموضوع الروحى الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2010)

*يعطينا الرب ان تفك السلاسل المقيدة لنا
ويحل كل الاربطة ويحررنا

موضوع رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك هابي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتيييييييييييييير ماما هابى...
أشكر حضرتك.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (15 يونيو 2010)

هناك ـ بعض السلاسل عديمة الصوت تقيِّدك؟ إن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يقطع القيود والسلاسل التي تربط قلبك، فتكون مثل الحبال التي كانت على ذراعي شمشون، وتصبح كالكتان الذي أُحرق بالنار 

هابي آنجـــل موضــوع رائــــــــع  شكرااااااااا ليـــك.


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)




----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> * إن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يقطع القيود والسلاسل التي تربط قلبك، فتكون مثل الحبال التي كانت على ذراعي شمشون، وتصبح كالكتان الذي أُحرق بالنار ( قض 15: 14 ).
> اطلب منه التحرير، وهو سيُحررك.
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا هابى
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
> 
> ...


----------

